# What A Difference



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

What a big difference some natural light makes to a picture just a couple taken with the sun out.


----------



## bydandie (Jan 18, 2010)

Aye, that and RAW can make all the difference. Nice pics BTW!


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I doubt that it's physically possible to take a bad picture of that Monaco. It's bloody gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

dombox40 said:


> What a big difference some natural light makes to a picture just a couple taken with the sun out.


Totally.


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

lewjamben said:


> I doubt that it's physically possible to take a bad picture of that Monaco. It's bloody gorgeous!


Yup one of my absolute fav`s !


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

Beautiful Monaco!! that picture captures it very well!! :good: liking the strap too, the blue dial really brings out the blue stitching!!


----------

